# Folding Top300



## cine.chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Some of you fall into that category.
I've adjusted the color coding ranges and upper limit max.
Had a power outage today, so my points count is lagging.
The update tracker is working nicely.  You can see the drift in the Next:##  minute count.
Updates are available soon after that "minute"

Folding Top 300 Producers


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 12, 2021)

The Top300 page now has interactive features.
Rows view, sort on various columns, interactive search.
Search for team #s or donor names,


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 14, 2021)

Guess who's gonna make top 300 soon


----------



## cine.chris (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes, should be tomorrow. @XZero450  will make the Top 200 mark soon also!
I continue to watch that 200 spot, it has been an interesting few months.
There is still a surge of Folders in the 300 rank that will be pushing into the 200 level.
I made a quick count of 25 folders at >9M PPD in that 300 levl, so that 200th spot will continue to see much activity and they will be displacing the 200 ranks over the next 5 months.
And, that @Jacky_BEL TPU guy has been hovering around that Top50 Producers level, #48 currently.


----------

